# Connexion disques durs dans PowerMac G4



## julrou 15 (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens traîner un peu par ici parce qu'on dirait bien que je suis un peu paumé dans les branchements de mes disques durs dans mon PowerMac G4.

J'ai deux disques Seagate Barracuda 7200 tours Ultra ATA 80 Gb (tout deux identiques).

J'en ai installé un premier dans le PowerMac, dans l'emplacement prévu pour les disques durs. J'ai branché les deux connecteurs au disque, refermé la bête, installé mon système, tout marche impec'. Tiger est dessus.

Maintenant, j'ai tenté d'installer le deuxième disque dur, en le positionnant juste au dessus du premier, et en le connectant avec les mêmes connecteurs que le premier, i.e. comme ça : 






_Documentation pour le PowerMac G4, Apple_​

Je vais pour redémarrer, mais plus rien, l'écran affiche un beau dossier avec un point d'interrogation. Le Mac n'arrive pas à monter sur le système installé sur le premier disque. J'ai tenté de démarrer sur le bon disque en tenant enfoncée la touche "alt" au démarrage, mais ça tourne, ça tourne... sans rien afficher. 

Résultat, j'ai démonté le deuxième disque, et tout remarche bien.


Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé dans la manip ? 
J'ai vaguement lu sur internet des histoires de disques master et slave ; des histoires avec des cavaliers aussi... :mouais: Mais je suis perdu :rateau:

Si une âme charitable pouvait m'aider à monter ce disque et à ce qu'il apparaisse sur mon bureau, ça serait super. 

Merci à vous


----------



## jp16 (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour , 

Je viens d ouvrir le mien qui est monté exactement comme ton dessin 

Aucun cavalier et ca marche :wink: 

Amicalement


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé dans la manip ?
> J'ai vaguement lu sur internet des histoires de disques master et slave ; des histoires avec des cavaliers aussi... :mouais: Mais je suis perdu :rateau:


 
En effet, quand deux disques durs sont branchés sur un même port, il faut que le premier soit en maître "master" et le second en esclave "slave" afin que le système de boot sache les distinguer.

Sur les disques eux-même, tu dois trouver une petite étiquette, ou bien sur la grosse étiquette où sont écrites les caractéristiques de tes disques, sur laquelle figure un petit schéma explicatif représentant 4 paires de picos (qui sont situés entre le connecteur IDE et le connecteur d'alimentation).

PS : Par défaut, sur des disques neufs, il me semble que les disques sont paramétrés en maitres.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je viens d ouvrir le mien qui est monté exactement comme ton dessin
> 
> ...





ben206stras a dit:


> En effet, quand deux disques durs sont branchés sur un même port, il faut que le premier soit en maître "master" et le second en esclave "slave" afin que le système de boot sache les distinguer.
> 
> Sur les disques eux-même, tu dois trouver une petite étiquette, ou bien sur la grosse étiquette où sont écrites les caractéristiques de tes disques, sur laquelle figure un petit schéma explicatif représentant 4 paires de picos (qui sont situés entre le connecteur IDE et le connecteur d'alimentation).
> 
> PS : Par défaut, sur des disques neufs, il me semble que les disques sont paramétrés en maitres.



Je vais donc essayer avec un cavalier... 

Faut-il en mettre sur les deux disques ou seulement sur le disque slave ?

Et voici ce qu'il est écrit sur l'étiquette du disque... si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où positionner correctement les cavaliers, ça serait très sympa aussi...


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


>


 
Sur le premier disque, celui qui a déjà monté avec Tiger, tu peux positionner le cavalier à gauche (au plus loin de l'alim) pour ce disque en maître (ou bien laisser tel quel ton disque apparement).
Sur le second disque, tu peux enlever le cavalier et ne pas en mettre du tout (slave OFF).

En mettant tes deux disques ensemble, ils sont tous deux configurés en maîtres, donc le système refuse de les prendre en compte.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Sur le premier disque, celui qui a déjà monté avec Tiger, tu peux positionner le cavalier à gauche (au plus loin de l'alim) pour ce disque en maître (ou bien laisser tel quel ton disque apparement).
> Sur le second disque, tu peux enlever le cavalier et ne pas en mettre du tout (slave OFF).
> 
> En mettant tes deux disques ensemble, ils sont tous deux configurés en maîtres, donc le système refuse de les prendre en compte.



OK, je vais donc mettre le cavalier à gauche sur le premier disque, et rien sur l'autre. 

La manière dont ils sont connectés n'a pas d'importance dans le PowerMac ?
Je veux dire le master en dessous, le slave au dessus ?...


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La manière dont ils sont connectés n'a pas d'importance dans le PowerMac ?
> Je veux dire le master en dessous, le slave au dessus ?...


 
Non, pas d'importance car ce qui va jouer, c'est justement la configuration des disques


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Non, pas d'importance car ce qui va jouer, c'est justement la configuration des disques



OK ! Merci, j'essaie ça tout de suite et je te dis !


----------



## DualG4 (27 Février 2009)

Il me semble que pour moi, mes 2 disques durs étaient en "CABLE SELECT"....


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

DualG4 a dit:


> Il me semble que pour moi, mes 2 disques durs étaient en "CABLE SELECT"....


 
Ils ont ainsi laissé le système décider quel disque devait être prioritaire sur l'autre...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

DualG4 a dit:


> Il me semble que pour moi, mes 2 disques durs étaient en "CABLE SELECT"....



Dans mon cas, c'était un ancien câble, donc la sélection ne pouvait apparemment pas se faire par le câble... :mouais:


Bon, à part ça, j'ai installé le disque 2, mis le cavalier en position maître sur le disque 1.
Premier démarrage : long, plus lent que hier soir, mais démarrage sur le bon disque, la partition Tiger ! 

Arrivé sur le bureau, le disque 2 n'apparaît pas ; je tente une réparation par l'utilitaire de disque : ça ne marche pas, erreur : "la tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture". :mouais:

Après quelques recherches ici, je tente de réparer le disque avec testdisk, puis je retente un formatage en système de fichiers HFS+ étendu ; une heure plus tard le disque était formaté et apparaît sur le bureau comme second disque ! 

Tout semble bien se finir... 

Merci en tout cas à ceux qui se sont attardés sur mon problème.


----------



## ben206stras (5 Mars 2009)

C'est très bien alors, si tout est finalement rentré dans l'ordre 

Désolé pour le retard...


----------

